# Rambus RAM ist 8x schneller als DDR3-RAM



## RedBrain (3. Februar 2011)

Die Firma Rambus arbeitet grad an einer neuen Technologie. In der Zeit kämpft er nicht nur gegen Konkurrenten, sondern auch Forschung und Entwicklung.

Die neue Rambus RAM schafft bis zu 20 Gb/s, was von der Hersteller diese Zahlen verspricht. Die DDR3 RAM schaffen nur 2,4 Gb/s, bei GDDR5 bis zu 7 Gb/s. Ist abwärts kompatibel zu DDR3 RAM und GDDR5, die angebunden werden können.

Diese soll den Herstellern, die sich für einen solchen Rambus-Speicher entscheiden, die nötige Zeit verschaffen, um ihre Produkte anzupassen.

Nicht nur die Leistung hat sich verbessert, sondern auch die hohe Energieeffizienz. In 40nm Strukturbreite gefertigten RAM-Bausteine sollen pro Gb/s nur 6mW verbrauchen

Wikipedia - Rambus
Quelle: Tom's Hardware - Rambus RAM ist 8x schneller als DDR3
​


----------



## Superwip (3. Februar 2011)

Sieht nett aus und scheint auch wesentlich schneller als das zu werden, was man sich von DDR4 erwartet...

Jetzt müssen nurnoch die CPU Herstelller mitziehen, da die Speichercontroller ja nun bei allen Herstellern in der CPU liegen

Die Frage ist auch: sind die Kunden bereit für schnelleren RAM einen sicher nicht unwesentlichen Aufpreis zu zahlen?


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Februar 2011)

Aha, das war doch der komische Standard, den Intel standardmäßig auf den P4-Boards verbauen wollte – oder irre ich? Wenn der Speicher wirklich so schnell ist, dann aber holla DDR3 und Nachfolger.

Ist aber nur die Frage, ob die Firmen Boards für diesen (alten) neuen Standard auf den Markt werfen.

Abwarten und Tee weitertrinken.

Edit:
Da war einer schneller.


----------



## eagum (3. Februar 2011)

Naja, bisher ist das ja alles noch herzlich unkonkret, warten wirs einfach mal ab. Der Kostenfaktor wird sicher mal wieder entscheidend sein - wie schon beim RDRAM - aber die grundsätzliche Kompatibiliät zu DDR-Ram könnte die Sache interessant machen.


----------



## Arthuriel (3. Februar 2011)

Rambus hat doch früher mal diesen extrem teuren RAM hergestellt, den allerdings kaum einer gekauft, oder?

Hoffe mal, dass man hier die 8-fache Geschwindigkeit nicht mit dem 8-fachen Preis bezahlen muss, falls dieser Speicher auf den Markt kommt. Denn diese Preise werden wohl dann nur wenige bezahlen können.


----------



## rehacomp (3. Februar 2011)

Es ist wie bei allem eine frage des Preises und der akzeptanz der Endkunden.

Schneller und sparsamer, gut, aber viel teurer darfs nicht sein, sonst kaufts keiner.


----------



## olol (3. Februar 2011)

schnellerer speicher ist vor allem für apus von amd und intel wichtig, schon bei llano könnte es nämlich mit der bandbreite eng werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab ein Dejavue ...


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Februar 2011)

Welche Firma möchte denn bitte mit Rambus zusammenarbeiten

Die Geschwindigkeit hört sich aber ganz nett an.


----------



## DeRtoZz (3. Februar 2011)

"In der Zeit kämpft er nicht nur gegen Konkurrenten", ja klar für den Umsatz sind ja eine ganze Horde Anwälte zuständig. Wenn ich gleich nicht verklagt werde von dennen für die Aussage  .


----------



## NCphalon (3. Februar 2011)

Naja wenn der Preis in Relation zum effektiven Geschwindigkeitszuwachs steht un net zu irgendwelchen theoretischen Daten wärs ganz nett^^ Aber solang meine Northbridge von den theoretisch möglichen 24,64GB/s nur ~10,5 durchlässt bringt mir das herzlich wenig^^


----------



## kleinerSchuh (3. Februar 2011)

Irgendwas Limitiert immer, bei mir ist es dieses Jahr unter Garantie, die Geduld!!!
Wann ist endlich alles schnell, innovativ, günstig, Ressourcen schonend... - ok mich dünckt, da kann ich lange warten. Oder ich erlebe es nicht mehr. Oder die Welt geht unter. Oder das waren zu viel Kaffee + Schwarztee & Guarana Energy Drink auf einmal


----------



## rAveN_13 (3. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> ...sind die Kunden bereit für schnelleren RAM einen sicher nicht unwesentlichen Aufpreis zu zahlen?



Wohl eher nicht. Vergleicht man DDR2 und DDR3 Speicher in Spielen so ist die Leistung zwar etwas besser oder gleich, aber es ist nicht kritisch d. h. spielbar bzw. unspielbar.

Den Rambus RAM braucht der Normalverbraucher nicht. Die FuE-Kosten könnte man sparen.


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn ein RAM schon Rambus heißt dann muss er schnell sein.
Bin gespannt wann nähere Daten veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2011)

Für RAMBUS Partner zu finden dürfte schwer werden, nachdem man vor Jahren seine ehemaligen Partner wegen Patentverletzungen verklagt hatte. Das dumme dabei ist nur das RAMBUS die Patente zwar eingereicht hat, aber die Technologie mit den Partnern entwickelt hatte.

Die Partner waren im übrigen die großen Speicherhersteller. Die werden das eher nicht ein 2. mal mit dem Laden antun.


----------



## grabhopser (3. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab ein Dejavue ...



Willkommen in Club ^^ 

Selbst wenn es stimmt, werden die Ram Hersteller das wohl kaum zulassen.
Dann wird Rambus einfach gekauft und die Technologie verschwindet wieder in der Schublade ....

mfg


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Februar 2011)

Zur Zeit wird alles immer schneller! Von der CPU bis zur Graka, USB 3 Sata 3, bald auch PCI Express 3 und jetzt auch bald neue Rambausteiene!  Und das geile ist, das fast alles kleiner und sparsamer wird. Bald haben wir Mini mini Pc in einer Größe eines Würfels mit einem Minianschalter und Minianschlüße!


----------



## Locuza (3. Februar 2011)

Ja gut Grafikkarten stagnieren ja ein 1 Jahr und müsste die neue Technologie dann nicht XDR3 DRAM heißen?

Naja Rambus scheint arsch teuer zu sein und bringen tun solche hohen Maxwerte auch relativ wenig. XDR DRAM war schon genauso schnell wie GDDR5 und das hat auch fast kein schwein gekauft.

Mir sind irgendwie nur Intel und Sony bekannt.


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Februar 2011)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch gerade ...


"Beim Erscheinen des Pentium 4 (Willamette-Kern) favorisierte Intel klar RDRAM als Nachfolger von SDRAM."
wiki


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2011)

Jepp, der Schuss ins Dunkle. Der 1. RAM mit Dummie. I 850 das Board was keiner wollte


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn es so viel Leistung bringen mag, es kommt trotzdem Itanium-Feeling auf.


----------



## daDexter (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn der Preis einigermaßen in Ordnung sein wird, sicher eine interessante Sache - abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## TheKampfkugel (3. Februar 2011)

Die entwickeln noch? Ich dachte die Klagen sich durchs Leben, bis es irgendwann nix mehr bringt und die Firma pleite geht, aber gut für Server wäre sowas bestimmt interessant, wo doch jetzt jeder sch*** in die Cloud soll.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Februar 2011)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Welche Firma möchte denn bitte mit Rambus zusammenarbeiten


Nun, u.a. vielleicht diese unbekannte Firma die Rambus (XDR) in ihrer Playstation 3 verbaut hat.


----------



## MG42 (4. Februar 2011)

PS2 erfolgreich, P4 Disaster, unn nu? Bulldozer FX mit Rambus?
Ich sehe da Parallelen!
Basis: Rambus ... ->... Rammbock ... -> ... Rambo 
...
...


Spoiler



...
PS: Stufe1 wohl eher gleich Ram(m)flop


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. Februar 2011)

RAMBUS war teuern und wird es bestimmt bleiben...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Entwicklung und der geplante Einsatz von DDR4 RAM (welches ja auch in die Boardarchitektur implementiert ist) zu gunsten des RAMBUS x8 Technik fallen gelassen wird...
Diese DDR4 Entwicklung kostet ja auch enorm viel...diese bisherigen Kosten gegen teuren RAMBUS tauschen


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2011)

Wie kommen die auf 10 mal schneller? Mein DDR3 Ram hat über 11GB beim kopieren, mehr als 7GB beim schreiben und etwa 9GB beim lesen. Für mich ist das gerade mal die hälfte. Wenn ich mir aber überlege, dass alles zu langsam für den Ram ist, verstehe ich nicht warum die immer schneller werden? Damit der Limitierende Faktor wird, muss einiges an geschwindigkeit zu gelegt werden.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (4. Februar 2011)

alles geschwätz! DDR3 ist im vergleich zu XDR2 Ram ein Witz und technisch jetz schon am ende! XDR2 kommt fürn pc 2017 soweit ich jetz lesen konnte! (obs stimmt kann ich nicht sagen)  sieht euch mal das video an!
YouTube - XDR(tm) 2 Memory Architecture

Das schlimme dadran ist das XDR2 schon längst fertig entwickelt ist! aber heutzutage noch zu teuer! und nicht zu haben! XDR2 ist die zukunft! alles was uns die nächsten jahre erwartet ist eigentlich nur geld macherrei! DDR4 oder ddr5  gegen XDR2 ein Witz!


----------



## zulu1024 (4. Februar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Preis in Relation zum effektiven Geschwindigkeitszuwachs steht un net zu irgendwelchen theoretischen Daten wärs ganz nett^^ Aber solang meine Northbridge von den theoretisch möglichen 24,64GB/s nur ~10,5 durchlässt bringt mir das herzlich wenig^^



GENAU! Ich habe vorgestern ein IT eBook überflogen (Wirtschaftsinformatik) aus dem jahre 2000! Selbst da standen schon die Spezifikationen für Rambus mit 20GB/s drin. Soll es jetzt, 10Jahre später wirklich möglich sein die 20GB/s auch in der Realität zu erreichen???


----------



## biggiman (4. Februar 2011)

....schon wieder diese Rambus-Geschichte


----------



## pibels94 (4. Februar 2011)

rambus gibts noch?? 

aber die technik klingt viel versprechend->warten wir es ab


----------



## Genghis99 (4. Februar 2011)

Hmm. Als treuer Kunde unterstütze ich die Speicher und Mainboardhersteller - Nach dem Flop mit dem Intel 850 Chipset haben Rambus die halbe Branche jahrelang verklagt und die Geschäfte behindert. Selbst wenn sie jetzt das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden haben sollten - sollen sie es behalten.

Ich werde ausschliesslich Mainboards kaufen die nach einem JEDEC Standard ausgerüstet sind.


----------



## MG42 (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn es so gut ist, wie angepriesen, dann noch mit vergleichbarem Kosten zu gewöhnlichen DDR(...,3,...) SDRAM und auf Dauer keine Probleme verursacht, warum nicht? Aber das wird sicherlich als Rohrkrepierer enden.


----------



## Progs-ID (4. Februar 2011)

zulu1024 schrieb:


> GENAU! Ich habe vorgestern ein IT eBook überflogen (Wirtschaftsinformatik) aus dem jahre 2000! Selbst da standen schon die Spezifikationen für Rambus mit 20GB/s drin. Soll es jetzt, 10Jahre später wirklich möglich sein die 20GB/s auch in der Realität zu erreichen???


Nicht schlecht. Frage mich nur, wie sowas geht, das Leute 10 Jahre vorher etwas voraussagen und sich nie oder fast nie jemand drum schert?

Der Itanium war ein Flop, wird aber bis heute immer noch von ein paar wenigen Firmen eingesetzt. Von Microsoft kommt noch immer die passende Software und Intel entwickelt ihn noch immer weiter.


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Februar 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> In der Zeit kämpft er nicht nur gegen Konkurrenten, sondern auch Forschung und Entwicklung. ​




Was ist das bitte für ein Satz? 



RedBrain schrieb:


> Die neue Rambus RAM schafft bis zu 20 Gb/s, was von der Hersteller diese Zahlen verspricht. Die DDR3 RAM schaffen nur 2,4 Gb/s, bei GDDR5 bis zu 7 Gb/s. Ist abwärts kompatibel zu DDR3 RAM und GDDR5, die angebunden werden können.
> 
> Diese soll den Herstellern, die sich für einen solchen Rambus-Speicher entscheiden, die nötige Zeit verschaffen, um ihre Produkte anzupassen.
> 
> Nicht nur die Leistung hat sich verbessert, sondern auch die hohe Energieeffizienz. In 40nm Strukturbreite gefertigten RAM-Bausteine sollen pro Gb/s nur 6mW verbrauchen



Rambus hat sich damals beim P4 nicht durchgesetzt, weil es zu teuer war und Rambus-Systeme kaum schneller waren als DDR-Systeme. Ich glaube, dass der neue Speicher, den Rambus hier anbieten will, sehr teuer wäre und sich daher kaum durchsetzen könnte. Ich bin eher skeptisch, dass die Firma Rambus da ein Produkt zur Marktreife bringen kann.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Februar 2011)

Rambus braucht doch keine Marktreife, Patent einreichen und dann wieder jeden verklagen, der das Wort XDR auch in den Mund nimmt. Wußte auch nicht, dass da noch Ingenieure arbeiten, dachte es es wäre eine reine Anwaltskanzlei geworden.


----------



## zulu1024 (6. Februar 2011)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Frage mich nur, wie sowas geht, das Leute 10 Jahre vorher etwas voraussagen und sich nie oder fast nie jemand drum schert?




Muss mich korrigieren, das Buch wurde 2003 geschrieben und wurde 2004 veröffentlicht. Es sind ja keine vorraussagen sondern festgelegte Spezifikationen, die das Theoretisch machbare beschreiben...

IPv6 ist übrigens 15 Jahre alt geworden.   Mal gucken was es (für Probleme) mit sich bringt. Hier ein interessanter Artikel:

15-Jahre-IPv6


----------

